# Remembering Webster, one year later



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute to an obviously much loved companion. Webster was not only smart-he was a very beautiful boy.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Your story made me cry! I'm sorry for your loss. He was very very handsome.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful boy. So many of us here know that pain. I am sure Webster is whispering in Sterling's ear telling him how special he is to have such a wonderful family.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

That is an amazing story about an amazing dog. Thank you so much for sharing with us. I literally have tears streaming down my cheeks thinking about him and you and the pain you felt (and still feel). I believe God did bless you with another wonderful boy. When you have a chance, will you post some pics of Sterling as well? I'm sure he is beautiful too. 

I loved your statement that "I believe that puppies are a wonderful way to absorb grief". What a great testament, also, to how much you loved Webster. Blessings to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your love for Webster floods thru your tribute and your addition of Sterling is a wonderful tribute to the love you shared. Hopefully, one day soon the awful C disease can be eradicated for pets AND humans !!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Webster definitely was a handsome boy and obviously much loved. I'm so sorry you had to lose him to cancer at such a young age. Thank you for sharing your story and I'm glad you have Sterling in your life to help fill the void left by Webster's passing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He sure was a handsome boy! He was lucky to have a family who loved him enough to let him go when he need to be let go.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Sniff Sniff... Webster was stunning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tears here also, so very sorry you lost him so young. Thank you for sharing his story with us.

(now we need pictures of Sterling)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry, tears here too. Thank God for puppies. RIP Webster.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OI hoope i can see to tuype. I was readint this to hubby and could hardly see thru the tears. 

( am so sorry for the loss of your most beautifu. wonderful friend. I lost my 4 year old golden boy to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and Morris Animal Foundation is doing reserach on it. They are also doing research into a cancer vaccine that looks promising. I donate to both--lot my `12 1/2 year old irish Setter to bone cancer back in '97.

Ajnd getting a puppy so soon actually does honor to the one you lost. To me it means the lost dog was such an important part of you life, llike the sun, like laughter, that you can't be without one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Snipped:


Lawbear said:


> These tributes are often hard to read, but I wanted to share Webster's story on the anniversary of his passing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of our beautiful Webster. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


 
It is with tears flowing, and difficulty catching my breath, that I thank YOU for taking the time to write this articulate, love-filled account of Webster's life and passing. It is so similar to the story of our Ch Nitelite's True Nor'Easter that my heart is in my mouth, even after ten years. Your Webster was gorgeous, and you gave him the greatest gift of your love in choosing to help him to the bridge. A decision never made lightly, and an expression of selflessness.
Thank you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful and touching life you had with a wonderful, wonderful soul mate. Webster sits on your shoulder and watches out over you everyday. Bless You Webster~Play Hard At The Bridge.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I cry for you and your beloved Webster. What a touching tribute to a beautiful, beautiful boy. To lose them at all is hard enough, but when we lose them so young, it's almost like we miss them more in a way-because we didn't get the chance to spend enough time with them; they were these precious angels sent to be with us for only a brief period of time. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tears here for a love cut short far too soon. Webster was a beautiful young dog. I think getting Sterling is a tribute to your love and Webster would be glad that you opened your hearts to another baby golden. RIP Webster...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss! I, too, am tearing up reading your beautiful, heart-felt tribute to a wonderful pup who was called so early to the bridge. Thank you for sharing him with us through your writings. 

I know that Sterling will never take away the grief you feel for Webster, and I don't think 2 months is too soon. I was in a very unusual spot in my life when I brought Shadow home at 12 weeks of age. I did it out of spite, and had no clue what I was getting myself into, but looking back, he is my heart dog and he definitely helped me through some rough patches. I hope Sterling will bring you that peace as well. 

Angie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I to am crying for you and the beautiful tribute to your Webster. I think his extra joy and zeal for life was because he knew he wasnt going to be with you long and wanted to share as much of him with you that he good. You getting a new puppy in a short time after his death is actually a great tribute to Webster and shows how much he meant to you. And it is extra special that he is actually Websters half brother. 
Most all of here know exactly what you are going thru as we all have lost a special loved golden. So you are in the right place to be sharing grief from Webster and joy from Sterling. 
Rest in peace sweet boy and run free with all of our pups at the bridge. 
Cant wait to see pictures of Sterling.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful tribute to Webster, so painful losing a much loved dog- so happy you now have Sterling in your life.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Webster was a very special and very beautiful boy.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Webster, by telling his story is heart wrenching. To go so young.......... 

But it does sound like he packed a whole lot of living in his short time here with you. How wonderful he had such good buddies to play with every day. I could imagine him whimpering to go out to play when you were describing it and it brought a smile to my tear-soaked face. These dogs are so amazing. They love life like no other and they face each challenge with amazing strength. Webster gave you a gift before he had to leave, the gift of love. He showed you the power of uncensored love and you have honoured him by bringing Sterling into your life. 

Thank you very much for taking the time to put Webster's story here. It was beautifully written. Still made me sob though. 

RIP Sweet Webster. May you always run free while you wait for your loved ones.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a very poignant story of Websters short life and thank you for sharing that with us. The tears are flowing for you here, but i am glad that you found the love to share with another Golden - even more so being related to Webster.

Sleep softly sweet boy


----------

